# Creation of Brown Spangle



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img813.imageshack.us/i/asdads.png/

*Hey guys, i was going through some pictures of pigeons and was wondering that how are these pigeons created. Like for example what do you need to mate to get this specific pigeon, that colour. Dark or light doesnt matter but, how do you get this colour on a satinette pigeon. I have all colours of these pigeons except for brown, yellow spangle. I am trying to make these by myself but dont know what to cross first. Please help me. *


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

saddle and grizzle maybe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This isn't called spangle in Satinettes. It is called "lace". What you typically see as spangle in breeds like the Ice pigeon, is caused by the Toy stencil gene. In Satinettes, the lace is caused by Frill Stencil (best expressed on spreads and t-patterns to get the fine lacing like you see in the picture. In bars it creates white to a creamy color bar).

So to get that color all you need is the frill stencil gene and brown (preferally spread (solid) brown). The best way to do that is to get some laced Satinettes and start crossing. Is there are specific breed you're looking to introduce the color to? Some people are already working on frill stencil projects in other breeds.

Also, satinettes are saddles. Without saddle, the lacing will either stay on the wing (in t-patterns) or be spread throughout the body (in spreads). If you want to add saddle to the mix, it'll be a bit more difficult to stabilize.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

mary sorry i was just giessing this is ur feild


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I just hatched two homer chicks that have this coloring by breeding a grizzle and a red saddle homer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I forgot to mention that dominant opal will also give you a laced look if in t-pattern or spead.


Czarkos, do you have a picture?


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll upload one soon


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for this information Mary, but ive still got some more questions. So basically what your telling me is, to get that pigeon i need to cross a frill satinette and a brown pigeon (does it have to be any type of pigeon or a specific one like a red saddle homer).(Can you please show me a picture of what pigeon)

On the other hand about the yellow laced pigeon, i have a yellow satinette pigeon but i dont know what to cross with it to make it yellow laced. Do you have any ideas for my intensive experiments that ill soon be starting .
If you can post up the pictures of the pigeons it would be really helpful. Thank you very very much again.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

It's the one in the back.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

They both look grizzled to me, but maybe the back one is a grizzled saddle ?


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

i think pigeonvilla is right. And if im corrent is the colour black and brown?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue grizzles. So pretty!  A lot of those feathers should moult out with more white.


----------

